# Our 3rd Bright foal



## Belinda (Feb 25, 2008)

This is the colt that was born this past weekend while Sharron had the Filly fairy trapped in Ok..






But he is a pretty nice little boy so it is ok..















Also want to know what you all think the color of this filly will be , as she has already darken up about 3 shades since she was foal.. Her full sister is black and I mean black !! but she also has a full brother that is Grey Pinto.. ?? Her mane is black Tail mixed.






And then this is the first colt born now he has unfolded. He is very small..


----------



## disneyhorse (Feb 25, 2008)

Oh I LOVE that new colt!!! Is he buckskin pinto? Whatever color I just ADORE those ears





I think your filly will clip/shed out black. Some black horses are born quite charcoal in color with those weird white legs. Not sure why. I like her little expression for the camera though.

Congrats on a great start to your foaling season!

Andrea


----------



## Irish Hills Farm (Feb 25, 2008)

Nice foals Belinda. Love the tippy ears on that buckskin and that bay colt's face is too adorable!

Congrats!


----------



## SweetOpal (Feb 26, 2008)

WOOOHOOO!!!! Congrats, I like him, but I have to say I am falling in love



with Dancers sister!!!! And I can't beleive the color change already that is incredible. Love the tight tippy ears too!! Very nice!


----------



## MBhorses (Feb 26, 2008)

congrats,

what pretty foals.


----------



## Lisa Strass (Feb 26, 2008)

You're on a roll now!



I can't believe how much not only the filly has darkened up, but the first colt too!

I see green grass starting to grow in your pastures... Congrats on that too! I'm looking forward to the brown going away here.


----------



## Firefall (Feb 26, 2008)

Congratulations, he is really pretty!!!


----------



## Sharron (Feb 26, 2008)

All beautiful babies Belinda...have been trying to post pictures of the filly out of Roxie by Image, and can't seem tp get the job done...

Our first mini was born yesterday out of Sharrway Statuette (futurity winning filly by Champion Farms Spiritwalker, Rowdy top and bottom on the mare)...foals's sire is D & S Butterbean our ASPC/AMHR/AMHA registered stallion. Right now the colt is brown, but has a grey muzzle, so imagine he will go grey...he is a little bitty thing...can't wait to see him unfolded....he came with his winter wear on, and the silly filly came in a summer coat...wonder which one is righ! colt was born when the temps were in the 80's...just had to say that for our northern viewers!





Belinda I don't mind you sharing that COLT Fairy, however....lets NOT over do it!!! Have a couple more mini mares left to foal, and 3 or 4 ( I lost count) Shetland mares left to go...they are due mid-March, and April so hope this roller coaster ride of temperatures, settles down some and the days remain warm, and the nights "reasonable"!

Again Congratulations on some wonderful Bright babies Belinds...you always raise some wonderful babies, either Mini or Shetland...

Sharron


----------



## txminipinto (Feb 26, 2008)

Congrats!!


----------



## Filipowicz Farm (Feb 26, 2008)

Belinda congratulations on some beautiful foals. What a great way to start foaling season.


----------



## MerelyAmanda (Feb 26, 2008)

Wow, they are just stunning! Gorgeous, gorgeous little beauties, all three.


----------



## muffntuf (Feb 26, 2008)

I sure like the expression and ear set on that colt! Can't wait to see what he will color out as! Very nice Belinda!


----------



## Keri (Feb 26, 2008)

Gorgeous!!!! Love the ears on him!!! He'll be a winner for sure!!!



Congrats!!!


----------



## hairicane (Feb 26, 2008)

What a pretty colt, look at thoe ears.



They are all beauties.


----------



## nateabbylisadream (Feb 27, 2008)

He is SOOOOO cute!! I want him! LOL~~ I have yet to see a really tiny baby shetland yet and want to soooo bad! I've seen mini mules and donkeys thanks to a dear friend of ours but, no shetlands or mini's. We will be in WI and MN in July to pick up our new girl Tori and can't wait. Maybe she'll have some babies still there. I know they will be several months old already but, it might cure my fix of seeing a baby! LOL~~ Might have to breed Dream and Tori sometime. Not until we buy our land tho. Now to research a good stud for them. Both are from Trillogy's clan! They are sisters I wouldn't have known about tori if it wasn't for this group and for Marcy who has her right now for safe keeps until we can get her!

Lisa



Belinda said:


> This is the colt that was born this past weekend while Sharron had the Filly fairy trapped in Ok..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------

